
Ask HN: What value is there in downvoting on HN? - dr_toolittle
I don&#x27;t see the value in downvoting on HN at all. Users with the ability to downvote will downvote comments they disagree with rather than comments that don&#x27;t add to the conversation, and since downvoting drives users away, the ones that are left are cold, unfeeling, and happy to live in their bubbles while attempting to isolate everyone else from things they disagree with.
======
greenyoda
_" the ones that are left are cold, unfeeling, and happy to live in their
bubbles while attempting to isolate everyone else from things they disagree
with"_

I think you've just insulted (and mischaracterized) a large number of HN
users.

